# Big Chihuahua



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

I was just curious if anyone out there has a larger sized chi. My "big girl" is a deer-head chihuahua and she weighs in at 14.5 pounds. She's not fat, but very athletic and large boned. I have to say that it was disappointing when she continued getting larger, but that just means more to love. :love7: Her name is Maybelline and her little sister's name is Misty (5 lbs). Both are very attached to each other. We laugh and say that Maybelline has her own chihuahua!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my cosmo is a deerhead of 8 pounds , there are lots of bigger chi's on here too :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

mine's 12-15 pounds 
and he has a "double curl" tail


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

AHHHHHH, just like you say even more to love  . Its boring if they were all exactly the same size, we would love to see a piccie of your babes :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Jacquelyn Solomon said:


> I was just curious if anyone out there has a larger sized chi. My "big girl" is a deer-head chihuahua and she weighs in at 14.5 pounds. She's not fat, but very athletic and large boned. I have to say that it was disappointing when she continued getting larger, but that just means more to love. :love7: Her name is Maybelline and her little sister's name is Misty (5 lbs). Both are very attached to each other. We laugh and say that Maybelline has her own chihuahua!


At least 3 of mine weigh 15 lbs or more. They are obese though and i haven't posted their pictures since i got here because of that.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My first chi, Poco, was 14-16 lbs. He was also big boned and muscular.

Cooper is a little over 10 lbs... maybe 11 lbs since he ate the chooclate bar (yes, I'm still bitter about that)... but he's chunky as well as muscular.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Cooper is a little over 10 lbs... maybe 11 lbs since he ate the chooclate bar (yes, I'm still bitter about that)... but he's chunky as well as muscular.


 :sign5: :laughing3: Cooper that was funny!

My moka is 6 lbs and i HATE when were out at the park and people say oh that's a "big one" i'm like he's not big!

jemini is a fatty! right now she's 4lbs at 4months


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Sophie's a large chi. She's about 10lbs. and that is a good weight for her.
Since we got her we've also seen others that are larger than what you normally see.
We like her size as she is still smaller than most other small breeds that we see.


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

My friend's chi is 17 lbs. His litter mates are all smaller though. She loves him oodles. He's such a sweetie. She always refers to him as her big little fella


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

everyone is so use to seeing paris hiltons chi tiny little 4 pounds and they think there all like that i hate that so much austin is so small and there like wow hes huge for a chihuahua im like nope hes under the standard :roll:


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

My girl fluctuates between 8 and 9 pounds, depending on how many treats she talks me into. :lol: She's a really skinny chi, just really tall with enormous ears. Sometimes I think if she were smaller she wouldn't be able to play with her sister (a 17 pound cutest-mutt-in-the-world) They can get rough with each other!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco is over 8 pounds...I wanted one about half that size but I would not trade him for the world!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I almost didn't want Lily because she was so small. She was 3 1/2 pounds the day I met her and she'd already packed on about half a pound from the time she left the puppy mill. Can you imagine a dog that tiny being forced to have litter after litter of puppies??? :evil: 

Now she's right around 4 pounds which seems perfect to me. :wave:


----------



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

It's nice to know that a few of you have larger chi's, too. I have had some not-so-nice comments made to me about Maybelline and her size. Some people actually didn't believe she was a chihuahua! Believe me, she is ALL THAT and more! Just more to love :love7: 

Can't wait to share some pics with y'all. Need to get some software like Photoshop or something. Nothing too technical because I'm kind of a beginner. Any recommendations? Thanks! :happy11:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Jacquelyn Solomon said:


> It's nice to know that a few of you have larger chi's, too. I have had some not-so-nice comments made to me about Maybelline and her size. Some people actually didn't believe she was a chihuahua! Believe me, she is ALL THAT and more! Just more to love :love7:
> 
> Can't wait to share some pics with y'all. Need to get some software like Photoshop or something. Nothing too technical because I'm kind of a beginner. Any recommendations? Thanks! :happy11:


I don't have photoshop. I just use kodak easy share. I also use photobucket to resize but i don't think they have a red eye fix, crop etc.


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Jacqueline there are a number of free photo editors out there. Picasa is a nice one. It's through Google. There's also Irfanview and PhotoFiltre.
I would have to say that Picasa is the simplest and it has a number of effects. 
If you do a Google search of free photo editors you'll find a number. So there's no need to buy expensive software. PM me if you need any info.

By the way, I was living in Atlanta before coming to Australia. Very nice city.


----------

